# I am thinking of divorcing my wife



## Davalarie (Oct 29, 2012)

My wife is a good person but she treats everyone like they are a child. She rarely smiles or tries to do anything I am interested in doing. We have been married for 28 years and I almost left her about 10 years ago. Our two sons are grown and we have a 16 year old daughter. I feel if I wait any longer it will only hurt both of us. 

I am not a perfect husband either. I love her but do ot enjoy her company anymore. 

I do not want to old her back either though I know she will be devastated if I leave. 

Help. I want to be happy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What have you done to make yourself feel happy? 

Do you think she might suffer from depression?


----------



## Benevolence (Oct 8, 2012)

You and your wife sound like you have drifted apart, did she ever smile? 

Have you tried marriage counseling? Maybe you both just need to remember what you originally saw in each other.. who knows, a spark may fly again.


----------



## natasha1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

God, how can you be so selfish??...Have you given her a reason to smile lately? you have both been together 28 years, have 3 grown up children together and are probably in your late 40s to 50s..She treats everyone like they are children because she is probably the nurturing kind...do you expect her to behave like a love drunk teenager like when you first met? Have you communicated to her clearly what you want from her?? It looks like you are suffering from simple boredom and blaming her for it...Why dont you try marriage counselling or taking a holiday or something or is she not interested in that either??


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

Zombie thread, the OP has not returned since he first posted.


----------

